# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  El nacimiento del río Pitarque cambia de imagen

## sergi1907

La comarca del Maestrazgo ha llevado a cabo una serie de mejoras en el acceso al nacimiento del río Pitarque, monumento que está reconocido por la Red Natural de Aragón. Ahora todos los visitantes podrán visitar la zona de manera más segura. 

A partir de ahora todo el que se acerque a realizar la ruta senderista que lleva hasta el nacimiento del río Pitarque se va a encontrar con una ruta mejor acondicionada y que hará más llevaderos los cinco kilómetros que unen el municipio que da nombre el río con el nacimiento. Se han invertido 30.000 euros que han permitido mejorar el camino, que estaba bastante deteriorado y hacía el trayecto inseguro. También han querido dar a conocer no solo 'la Chimenea', uno de los lugares más emblemáticos del nacimiento sino también el Ojal de Malburgo y el de los Planos, que son dos de las urgencias de agua más importantes que tiene el Pitarque.

La intervención se ha centrado en la colocación de escalones, tramos de cadena así como plataformas de madera que permiten cubrir algunas zonas de encharcamiento a lo largo del recorrido. Una vez pasada la ermita, que se encuentra a mitad del trazado, también se ha habilitado una zona recreativa con mesas con la finalidad de que los senderistas puedan hacer un alto en el camino para recuperar fuerzas.

La técnico de medio ambiente de la comarca del Maestrazgo, Mª Carmen Hernández, reconoce que «el objetivo era acondicionar el camino pero sin perder la naturalidad del mismo, para ello solo se han hecho mejoras donde realmente era necesario». También se ha procedido a colocar diversos paneles informativos donde los visitantes podrán conocer mucho mejor la flora y fauna del entorno así como el sistema cárstico y por qué surge el agua. También podrán conocer al detalle la información básica del sendero, como la distancia hasta el propio nacimiento o los desniveles que van a encontrar. 

A partir de ahora desde la comarca se han marcado como reto llevar a cabo una segunda fase en la que tienen previsto ejecutar un recorrido circular, de manera que se pueda subir por un lado del río y volver por el otro margen, haciendo una pasarela a la altura de la central hidroeléctrica y recuperando así una vieja senda.


Visitarlo ahora


Con la llegada de la primavera, empieza a ser un buen momento para acercarse hasta este nacimiento,aunque durante el invierno el caudal del río ha bajado, con las últimas nevadas y lluvias ha aumentado de manera considerable. Los arces, fresnos, sauces y avellanos que hay en la zona hacen más agradable la visita a ese enclave natural en el que también conviven dos especies catalogadas: la nutria y el cangrejo de río común.

Este es uno de los caminos más visitados por los turistas que acuden a la comarca y además es una zona de gran interés biológico y ambiental. Desde que se declaró monumento natural en 2009 si se ha observado un aumento del número de visitas gracias a la difusión que supone formar parte de la red natural de Aragón. Para seguir mejorando el conocimiento de este enclave también se está trabajando la posibilidad de abrir un centro de interpretación. 





http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/terue...ia_imagen.html

----------


## REEGE

Buena información y buenas iniciativas... Lástima que muchos seres humanos no sepan valorar y cuidar esas nuevas mejoras y en un futuro se vea en ellas la "mano del hombre"... de algunos.
De todas formas unas obras necesarias y de estética para esa zona que da gusto ver ahora mismo.

----------


## FEDE

Estupenda noticia Sergi, por lo que se ve debe ser un lugar precioso, iniciativas como está deberían de aumentar por muchos lugares de nuestra geografía.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

